# Our cat Patsy



## kago

Hi Everybody,

I am brandnew to this forum.
My cat Patsy is 9 years old. I got her at a shelter when she was about 4months old. She is a bit of a scared and shy cat - who knows what happened to her during the first few months of life (she was found wondering in the streets). She is not mean or anything. Never bites or scratches (other than during play, which isn't that enthusiastic at her age anymore ;-) We started out alone. Then came my now husband. It was an adjustment for her. But she "managed" to like him after a few weeks living together. It meant she couldn't sleep in the bed anymore, which she wasn't a fan of. But it worked out. My husband also had to deal with allergies + medication, which went away when we moved to CA. But here we live in a house, not an apartment. Maybe that had a good effect??
Now we have some trouble with her though, which I will leave for a different post, since this was only supposed to be an introduction.
I hope, I can find helpful advice here and learn more insightful information about cats and their habits/likes/dislikes.


----------



## Lyndzo

Welcome!


----------



## CJinCA

Welcome to CA and to the forum. I got much less allergy problems after moving to CA too! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## kago

Thanks for the Welcome. Can I already post pictures being a new member? I am a bit confused by the "Protocol".


----------



## marie73

You can post everywhere now, so hop on over to Meet My Kitty and post away! : grin:


----------



## Ladythetortie

hey im new too!! i have a female tortie white/calico (dont know which?) kitten 3mnths , i saw ur cat patsy ,cuuutee!


----------



## kago

How did you guys attach a picture with your profile name? I can't figure it out. I only found how to create an album... Hm...


----------



## shan841

kago said:


> How did you guys attach a picture with your profile name? I can't figure it out. I only found how to create an album... Hm...


 
go to user cp--> edit avatar---> click on custom avatar and upload


----------



## kago

Thank you, shan841!!!


----------

